# aldi generators?



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

if anyone is going today to buy an aldi generator,that are on offer today,my advice is dont as they are not what you need in a motorhome.

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week08Sunday10.htm?WT.z_src=main

chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes I got the alert email yesterday, we haven't used our Honda genny yet, and were thinking of selling it, but it's been devalued now, so may as well hang on to it.

Kev.


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

chrisgreen said:


> if anyone is going today to buy an aldi generator,that are on offer today,my advice is dont as they are not what you need in a motorhome.
> 
> http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week08Sunday10.htm?WT.z_src=main
> 
> chris


Hi Chris,
Thanks for the info but being short of knowledge on gennies what is the problem as they are advertised as suitable for caravans etc.

Tom.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

tombo5609 said:


> Hi Chris,
> Thanks for the info but being short of knowledge on gennies what is the problem as they are advertised as suitable for caravans etc.
> 
> Tom.


I would be very surprised if, at that price, the Aldi special uses inverter technology to output a pure stable sine-wave. The fact that it states 'constant output' suggests that it runs at a constant 3,000 rpm to drive a conventional small generator unit. The problem with this type (assuming it is) is that both the voltage and wave-form are unstable. As a load is applied, the voltage falls whilst the system 'catches up'; similarly, when a load is reduced, voltage rises. These surges can cause damage - see next para. Also, complex loads cause the wave-form to deform.

This is not a problem as long as you do not want to run sensitive equipment. However, most modern motorhomes use switched-mode electronics in their on-board chargers and these can be sensitive to power surges and poor wave-forms. The cost of re-building a Schaudt Elektroblock for example, is a lot more than the cost of this cheap gennie! So if you want to re-charge the leisure batteries by plugging the gennie into the EHU point, I would say take care, and I would not do it. Alternatively, you could disconnect the batteries from the MH circuit and connect the 12V leads direct from the gennie (they are supplied with it according to the ad). But I would not expect to get a very high charging current this way - almost certainly a lot less than the on-board charger supplies when powered from the mains EHU point. This will extend charging time, and it's just too much bother in my opinion.

So on balance, I would get a Kipor 1KVa Sinemaster if you want a safe low-cost option, or consider a Planet Generator or of course the 'Red Giant' Honda if you are prepared to pay the price. All these can be plugged into the EHU point as they deliver stable 'mains'.

Also, I believe the loudness level is specified somewhere as 65 db. This is about 2.5 times louder than the Honda EU10i or EU20i models. Not a good idea if you want to stay friends with anyone in the vicinity!

Sorry this is a bit long-winded, but having just done all the research (and bought a Honda EU10i) I thought it might be of use.

Philip


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

OK Philip,
I get the message, I suppose like all things you get what you pay for.

Tom


----------

